
Choose your side on the Linux divide - e15ctr0n
http://www.infoworld.com/d/data-center/choose-your-side-the-linux-divide-248950
======
ErikRogneby
[http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/](http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/)

So systemd would be "emacs" in the "emacs vs. vi" everlasting debate?

~~~
alaroldai
Except that both emacs and vi can be (and have been) ported to a number of
other operating systems. Systemd is tied specifically to the Linux kernel and
the Linux infrastructure, in much the same way as launchd is in Mac OS 10.x.
It might be more correct to say that in the emacs vs. vi debate, systemd is
TextMate.

------
vezzy-fnord
The author's focus on sysvinit is unfortunate, as they did have some points.

sysvinit isn't Unix-like at all. The concept of runlevels (which are
fundamentally restrictive) and the inittab aren't compatible with its design
principles.

Where the init debacle is concerned as a whole, sysvinit is a gigantic red
herring, often employed as part of a false dichotomy by systemd proponents. It
should not be a focus at all.

